# first DIY snake room



## Lazreilly (Oct 27, 2017)

Finally finished my small snake room. Nothing too special but im proud of it as i built it all myself and is much neater than my previous scattered assortment of enclosures lol ..


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 28, 2017)

So what's in them?


----------



## Lazreilly (Oct 28, 2017)

I have two 8mth old pilbara BHPs in the 6ft enclosures (if u look closely you will spot the male smashing a rat in the bottom one) and two yearling albino darwins in the two 4ft ones connected and there is a young darwin het in the other

Ill put up some pics when they are all out and about

Some pics as promised


----------



## Wilfred (Nov 5, 2017)

What did the matirials set you back


----------



## Lazreilly (Nov 6, 2017)

Wilfred said:


> What did the matirials set you back


Hey mate to give u an idead the the 6ft tanks came in at around 250 each fully wired ready to go . They only have basic on off thermostats and ceramic heating with cages and rgb leds for lightimg .Cant tell you exact off the top of my head for all cause they were done over different time periods etc


----------



## Wilfred (Nov 6, 2017)

So how did you go about glass did you get a guy in? Or do it your self


----------



## Lazreilly (Nov 6, 2017)

Got the glass from sydney glass its 4mm toughened float glass with polished edges . Put it in myself really simple to do just with "cowdroy plastic track " fix the track to the top and bottom rails of enclosures then the glass just slips in because the top track is made about 5mm deeper so the glass can be lifted in and out . Make sense ?


----------

